# upcoming products poll



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I aint saying anything at the moment..but I would just like to see what fellow modelers would like to see in styrene again..or for the first time:

1. Aurora Chitty Chitty bang bang repop

2. Aurora Monsters of the Movies Wolfman repop

3. styrene Proteus

4. Aurora Apache warrior repop

would any of you like to see any of these, or even some of em come out?

Z
*


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm not a scifi guy but I'd love to see the others all reissued....

Chris.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Definately Chitty


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Chitty, Proteus, and Apache Warrior. I'm done with the monster figure kits.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

*Serenity 18"[*Just sayin'.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Chitty and Proteus.

All Other Considerations Secondary...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If I had to pick one only, I'd say Proteus.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Choices 1 & 2.


----------



## hellsbell8 (Feb 2, 2009)

chitty and proteus for me thanks


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

2. Aurora Monsters of the Movies Wolfman repop


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

wolfman for sure..


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Styrene Proteus.
(or a styrene, injection-molded 1/48 scale Spindrift with operable doors and detailed interior). :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> Styrene Proteus.
> (or a styrene, injection-molded 1/48 scale Spindrift with operable doors and detailed interior). :thumbsup:


 
A 1/35,1/32 Spindrift.....YES.


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

1:35 Landmaster II


----------



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

Serenity 18" also, wolfman, apache, the creatures from the show FALLING SKIES


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooo not Chitty :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Chitty!!!


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Chitty and Proteus please!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Dubau said:


> Nooooooooooooooo not Chitty :beatdeadhorse:


Don't worry too much Bud.
You can see how popular it is. An original kit in the superb condition yours is in will always be desirable to a diehard collector.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

any of those are nice but none are "must haves" for me by any means.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

They can always *retool* Chitty so she's not exactly the same as the Aurora original, much like Moebius did with the Space Clipper. Had the original as a kid and it could use some work...


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Would love 1 & 4 myself.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

All of the above. In this day and model age it seems like if we wait a little while we'll get _everything _we want kitwise. :thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Proteus !....and then chitty !*


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

You never know Chris, but thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Wolfman m.o.m.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

2 and 4, then if I'm run over by a bus the next day at least I'd go happy.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd like to see Chitty and the Apache Warrior first.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

1, 2, and 4.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

The only one that would interest me is the Wolfman.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The MOM Wolfman and Apache for me!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Proteus please.
-Jim


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

The wolfman mom would finish a set for me, but I would like the apache warrior as well.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*A few more*

The Penguin and Banana Splits Banana Buggy Oh and the Dr Dolittle Double sided Lama


----------



## Mr. Franz (Apr 17, 2009)

Apache warrior and the Wolfman


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

KINGZILLA said:


> The Penguin and Banana Splits Banana Buggy Oh and the Dr Dolittle Double sided Lama


OH...OH...Starting to turn into a wish list...
Mcdee


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

A 1:32 or 1:35 scale styrene Proteus would be ideal. I know that they are some great resin kits of this, but I really hate resin.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

I wish for...The Revell Beatles kits to be redone!
Yeh! Yeh! Yeh!

Phil K


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

rhinooctopus said:


> I wish for...The Revell Beatles kits to be redone!
> Yeh! Yeh! Yeh!
> 
> Phil K


 I'd say that's as close to a "never gonna happen" as anything could be. Between the "Beatles" rights, then the cut for McCartney's approval of the likeness, Starr's approval, the approvals of the Harrison and Lennon estates... the kits would probably run as much as an original.


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

MOM WOLFMAN AND THE PENGUIN :thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

The Proteus is the only one that interests me.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Definitely the Proteus in 1/35th scale and The Apache Warrior on horse.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

John DeBlasi said:


> MOM WOLFMAN AND THE PENGUIN :thumbsup:


*One of those is a pretty good bet..I aint sayin which..



z
*


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I have the Penguin kit so I can take a pretty good guess at which one it'll be....

Chris.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Either one would make me really happy! Like I used to tell the kids at Christmas, "Why, it could be ANYTHING. You'll just have to wait."


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Larger Spindrift with interior.....based on the Hero miniature this time-with all its organic curves and Not the other miniature which didn't appear in the series at all.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Proteus, no question about it. Then maybe the Chitty.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*A few more..*

An all new diorama of the Time Tunnel stage.A new Spindrift in the form of the Moebius Flying Sub,an all new Addams family house from the TV series,aliens and alien spaceships from LIS.Ok had to say it


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

A Victor Frankenstein and Dr Pretorius to go with the new Bride of Frankenstein
kit, and Chitty and a Tobor the great robot with the kid in the movie. Karl


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Proteus in styrene would be incredibly awesome in any scale!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

model on!! :wave:

Dave


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Aurora Apache warrior repop


----------

